# PSU Wattage for my basic rig?



## adityaxone (Jul 22, 2012)

My config:
Mobo-- G31M-ES2L
CPU-- Intel Dual-Core E5300 2.6GHz (Haven't overclocked it)
RAM-- 2 * 1GB DDR2
HDD-- 2units. (320GB High rpm SATA + 40GB regular SATA)

No DVD/CD drives, no 56k modem, no video/audio card. 

I calculated on this site, and it recommended me just 234W.

So, do I really need a 450W PSU, or a 250-300W would suffice?


Ps- My 2year-8months old Odyssey 450W SMPS collapsed today. Thankfully my rig is fine.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

Buy either:
Corsair CX430V2 @2.3K
or:
Corsair VS450 @2.1K


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought this would be helpful for people looking for cheap PSU's *www.anandtech.com/show/6013/350450w-roundup-11-cheap-psus


----------

